# WP Ladies only - Querbeet



## bajcca (1. November 2015)

Liebe noch teamsuchende Ladies,

da ich kein passendes Team mehr für mich gefunden habe und noch einige andere auf der Suche sind, habe ich jetzt selbst eins gegründet.
Es sind alle eingeladen, die Lust haben dem Winterblues zu trotzen und sich irgendwie aktiv betätigen.

Ob Hamburg oder München, ob 20 oder 50Jahre, ob Studio oder draußen biken, alle sind willkommen.
Schön wäre es sich hier gegenseitig zu motivieren und auch auszutauschen.
Hab Ihr Lust?
Dann einfach unter Team Querbeet anmelden!

Viele Grüße, Bajcca


----------



## 4mate (1. November 2015)

bajcca schrieb:


> Team Querbeet


= http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/429


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (1. November 2015)

Danke für den Link @4mate 
So gehts schneller mit der Anmeldung


----------



## bajcca (1. November 2015)

@-Alissa- 
Super, dass Du mit dabei bist, habe Dich schon bestätigt!


----------



## kater21 (1. November 2015)

Hi bajcca,
ich laufe Dir zu jedem Team nach.

Kannst du mich bitte aufnehmen.


----------



## bajcca (2. November 2015)

@kater21 

Klasse, dass Du wieder mit dabei bist!

Jetzt sind wir schon zu viert, @Perlenkette ist auch mit im Team.


----------



## bajcca (2. November 2015)

Ein Platz wäre noch frei.....


----------



## dschuliaenna (2. November 2015)

zurück genommen... Ich kann nicht immer eintragen und austauschen :-( Sorry


----------



## future27 (2. November 2015)

Huhu, 

sucht Ihr noch? Ich fahre täglich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, zum Sport, aus Spaß ... da kommt einiges zusammen. 

Bin 48 Jahre jung und komme aus dem schönen Ruhrgebiet. 

Liebe Grüße
Steffi 

PS: Ich bewerbe mich direkt mal beim Team, oder?


----------



## Perlenkette (2. November 2015)

So, die erste Punkte sind eingefahren. So kann es bleiben: Sonnig, mild und trocken- da waren sogar einige (Nadelwald-) Trails drin. Mehr im Team- Forum.


----------



## bajcca (2. November 2015)

@future27 

Super, dann sind wir jetzt mir Dir komplett.
Ich habe Dich bereits freigeschalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## future27 (2. November 2015)

Oh Danke. Dann auf gemeinsames Punktesammeln. Ich trage heute Abend gleich was ein.

Auf geht's. Mädels


----------



## Perlenkette (2. November 2015)

Wow, der erste Tag fängt ja gut an!!!!! Ich hoffe, wir halten den Schnitt!!!!


----------



## -Alissa- (23. November 2015)

Hier ist es jetzt endlich Winter   Powdern mit dem Fahrrad ist fast so gut wie mit Ski


----------



## Perlenkette (24. November 2015)

Oh wie schön; ich beneide Dich. Hier hat´s heute bei -1 Grad leicht geschneit; der Hometrail sieht aber noch so aus:


----------



## -Alissa- (14. Januar 2016)

Ganz schön ruhig hier bei uns 
Hier ist der Winter  endlich wieder zurück 
Leider hat es im  Wald zu viel Schnee um fahren zu können, aber bei dem Wetter macht auch auf der Straße fahren Spaß.


----------



## Perlenkette (14. Januar 2016)

Schöööön! Hier hat es heute auch geschneit ; ich hab´s schnell auf´s Rad geschafft (bin bisher nicht richtig im Schnee MTB gefahren; grade taut es aber schon wieder......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Alissa- (24. Januar 2016)

Auch wenn mir das Fahrrad immer ein bisschen leid tut, mit dem ganzen Streusalz, gibt es doch kaum was schöneres als einen sonnigen Wintertag  
Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Perlenkette (28. Januar 2016)

Letzte Woche bei Sonnenschein und -6° auf mit Schnee überdeckter gefrorener Eisschicht. Balance und Gewichtsverlagerung statt Lenken und Bremsen. Links im Bild die Rennradspur, rechts die MTB-Trasse. Es waren tatsächlich Rennradfahrer unterwegs .


----------



## -Alissa- (16. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Mädels,
habt ihr Lust dieses Jahr wieder mitzumachen?


----------



## bajcca (16. Oktober 2016)

@-Alissa- 
Super, dass Du auch wieder mit dabei bist. Morgen ist der WP freigeschalten und ich kann unser Team anmelden.
@Perlenkette ist auch mit am Start.
Wie sieht es bei Euch aus @kater21 und @future27 ? 
Beginn ist dieses Jahr schon am 31.10., wäre klasse, wenn wir wieder komplett der kalten Jahreszeit trotzen.

Viele Grüße, Barbara


----------



## bajcca (17. Oktober 2016)

So, Ihr könnt Euch anmelden


----------



## bajcca (21. Oktober 2016)

@Perlenkette und @-Alissa-

Jetzt sind wir schon mal zu dritt, jetzt müssen wir die beiden anderen noch wiederbeleben, ich hoffe, dass sie die nächsten Tage mal ins Forum schauen.

@kater21 und @future27

WO SEID IHR??????????


----------



## Perlenkette (21. Oktober 2016)

Also @kater21 und  @future27 brauchen wir definitiv    ; und ich @future27  für ein neues Duell


----------



## bajcca (23. Oktober 2016)

Unsere beiden Mädels sind irgendwie verschollen 

Ich denke, wir sollten jetzt mal bis Mittwoch warten und schauen, ob sie noch auftauchen. Denn sonst müssen wir nach Verstärkung Ausschau halten.

Was meint Ihr @-Alissa- und @Perlenkette?


----------



## KaetheR (24. Oktober 2016)

Liebe LO-Querbeet-Mädels,
sollte Euer Team nicht vollständig sein, würde ich mich auf einen Platz bewerben 

Meine Qualifikationen:
Beim Biken werde ich wahrscheinlich einige Punkte sammeln können. Wer länger fährt, sammelt mehr Punkte, oder? Für mich kein Problem  denn berghoch brauch ich ziemlich lange laaaaangsaaaam wie eine Schnecke. Aber was macht man nicht alles fürs Team? 

Vor dem Fernseher hält sich meine sportliche Betätigung auch bisher im Rahmen. Aber vllt leg ich die Fernbedienung mal in die Küche und baue mir auf dem Weg dorthin einen kleinen Parcours auf 

Ins Fitnessstudio gehe ich eigentlich nur um Leute zu treffen. Okay ich versuche meine Mitgliedschaft mal richtig zu nutzen 

ABER: Im Apres-Bike bin ich ganz gut 

So Mädels, ihr habt die Qual 
Achso, noch zu mir: bin die Käthe aus dem Saarland


----------



## bajcca (24. Oktober 2016)

Liebe Käthe aus dem Saarland,

super, das hört sich klasse an und ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du unser Team verstärkst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaetheR (24. Oktober 2016)

Super 
Solltet ihr bis Mittwoch nichts von den beiden anderen Mädels hören, bin ich dabei


----------



## bajcca (26. Oktober 2016)

Die beiden Mädels haben sich leider nicht mehr gemeldet

Aber wir haben schon Unterstützung bekommen:

Herzlich willkommen  @KaetheR und @greenhorn-biker im Team Querbeet
Wir sind nun komplett

@-Alissa- 
@Perlenkette 
@KaetheR 
@greenhorn-biker 
@bajcca


----------



## KaetheR (26. Oktober 2016)

Prima  dann kann es ja jetzt los gehen


----------



## Perlenkette (27. Oktober 2016)

Super, das ist ja (wieder) ein Spitzen-Team. Über das  WP-Team-Nachtreffen in SB und das Après-Biken sprechen wir noch!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Oktober 2016)

Cool ich freu mich 
Ich oute mich hier mal als gebürtige Saarländerin 
Von mir wird es eher wenige Radelpunkte geben, wenn dann eher von der Rolle, aber ich gelobe Besserung 
Ich schaffe es abends nicht vor dem dunkel werden und allein in dunkeln ist trotz ausreichender Beleuchtung nicht so mein Fall 

Von daher gibts einmal die Woche VHS Kurs, dann steht noch ein Kraulkurs auf dem Plan (hoffe das haut hin ) und zwischendurch Rolle, TRX oder klettern je nach Lust und Laune 
Wenn das Wetter an den WE trocken ist werd ich mich natürlich auch aufs Bike schwingen, aber eher allein weil meine bessere Hälfte so eine Frostbeule ist 

Ach und bevor ichs vergesse.....

Ich freu mich


----------



## KaetheR (27. Oktober 2016)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich oute mich hier mal als gebürtige Saarländerin



Aus welcher Ecke unserer schönen Bundeslandes kommst Du denn? Und wohin hat es Dich nun verschlagen?



Perlenkette schrieb:


> Über das  WP-Team-Nachtreffen in SB und das Après-Biken sprechen wir noch!!



Für Apres-Bike bin ich immer bereit


----------



## bajcca (29. Oktober 2016)

Nur noch zweimal schlafen, dann gehts los

Ich freue mich auf den WP mit Euch!

Wir quatschen dann ja auch "unter uns" im Teamboard


----------



## bajcca (29. Oktober 2016)

Heute habe ich meine erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Wintermotivationsgerät gemacht, das Rad macht richtig Laune
Jetzt brauche ich noch etwas Schlamm, damit ich es auch artgerecht halten kann


----------



## murmel04 (29. Oktober 2016)

Wie Schlamm da würde ich ein anderes Bike vorziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Oktober 2016)

Du bist noch nie einen crosser gefahren [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## murmel04 (29. Oktober 2016)

Kann man so nicht sagen, mein 1. Bike (vor den mtb's) war eins .

Hab ich nach 8 Wochen gegen ein HT getauscht , vorher hatte das aber schon dickere Reifen bekommen, aber wirklich warm würde ich nicht damit


----------



## bajcca (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin auch gespannt wie ich mit dem Crosser klarkomme, gegen die Moppelchen hat es schon eine eher anorektische 
Optik. 
Überrascht war ich von der Dämpfung, es ist komfortabler als ich dachte, obwohl es ein Alubike ist. Hat aber eine Carbongabel und Sattelstütze. 
Was wirklich Laune macht ist die Beschleunigung, das Rad will nicht langsam. Geplant sind aber die sonst eher langweiligen Strecken auf Schotter- und Forstwegen, für Trails bleibe ich dann schon beim Fully.


----------



## KaetheR (30. Oktober 2016)

Für Schlamm pack ich auch eher mein Moppelchen (liebevoll die Dreckschlampe genannt) aus  wir freuen uns schon


----------



## kater21 (31. Oktober 2016)

Schade, wer zu spät kommt den straft usw...
Ich habe es gerade erst mitgekriegt
Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Perlenkette (31. Oktober 2016)

Schade @kater21; vielleicht nächstes Jahr wieder.

@bajcca ; MIR gefällt der Crosser. Ein Crosser fehlt mir noch; ein Fatbike natürlich (immer noch). Da mein HT an zwei Leute dauerverliehen ist.............



bajcca schrieb:


> Wir quatschen dann ja auch "unter uns" im Teamboard


Jaja, wenn das Teamboard mehr Einträge als die Sporteinträge aufweist; läuft alles gut . Ich steige nächste Wochen in den Punktekampf mit ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. November 2016)

So heute von mir dann auch mal die ersten Rad Punkte [emoji106]








Leider wird es nicht so bleiben [emoji53]

Von daher bin ich dieses jahr vorallem auf viele Einheiten aus [emoji6]

Wie erging es euch heute so? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## bajcca (2. November 2016)

Gestern war ich bei traumhaften Wetter mit dem Crosser im Wald und habe die ersten leichten Trails mit flachen Wurzeln und feuchten Laub erfahren. Dazu war das Tempo der Gruppe für mich ganz schön hoch. Wenn die langsamer gefahren wären, hätte ich mehr Punkte machen können .
Und meine Beine würden sich heute besser anfühlen. Also Crosserfahren ist schon tricky, mit dem MTB fährt man einfach über die kleinen Wurzeln und merkt gar, dass da was war. Beim Crosser ist alles irgendwie spannend.
Und es ist richtig anstrengend.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. November 2016)

Aber die Geschwindigkeit macht einfach Spaß und ich finde dadurch hat man das Gefühl mehr gemacht zu haben [emoji6]
Mehr km in gleicher Zeit! 

Aber der größte Vorteil kommt erst nach längerer Zeit und zwar schult es die fahrtechnik [emoji106] als ich das erste mal nach dem crosser wieder auf dem Fully gesessen hab dachte ich ich sitze auf einem freerider [emoji23] 

Bist du denn mit einer MTB Gruppe gefahren? 




Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Perlenkette (8. November 2016)

Heute war bei mir Winterpokal-Rad-Start	- endlich wieder radfahren; endlich wieder Sonne und endlich wieder Winterpokal!!!


----------



## Perlenkette (9. November 2016)

@future27 hat sich gemeldet. Ich bin für ein 7er-Team . Viele Grüße und viel Spaß wünscht sie uns.


----------



## bajcca (9. November 2016)

@future27 
Schön, dass Du wieder mit dabei bist, leider nicht bei uns.

Aber Du unterstützt ja fleißig das Dreiländereckteam und bist so in einem super Team

Und @Perlenkette kann jetzt wieder mit Dir batteln


----------



## Bettina (9. November 2016)

bajcca schrieb:


> @future27
> Schön, dass Du wieder mit dabei bist, leider nicht bei uns.
> 
> Aber Du unterstützt ja fleißig das Dreiländereckteam und bist so in einem super Team
> ...


So isses, hier ist sie auch sehr willkommen  Da sehen wir, was man mit seiner Zeit so anfangen könnte  Unsere Hessen ahh Hessinnen lassen ja auf sich warten


----------



## future27 (10. November 2016)

Hallo Mädels, 

tja, da war ich in diesem Jahr wirklich etwas "inne Bohnen" - wie man hier so gern sagt. Ich habe den Winterpokal total aus den Augen verloren. Und plötzlich dachte ich, da war doch was ... 



bajcca schrieb:


> @future27
> Schön, dass Du wieder mit dabei bist, leider nicht bei uns.
> 
> Aber Du unterstützt ja fleißig das Dreiländereckteam und bist so in einem super Team
> ...



Leider war es zu spät bei euch, aber ich denke auch, dass das Dreiländereckteam ein tolles ist  Dann man tau, man sieht und liest sich.

Allen wünsche ich allzeit gute Fahrt und immer Grip unter den Reifen. Gestern hat es mich schon bei Blitzeis auf einer Brücke erwischt. Das bleibt hoffentlich der einzige Sturz in dieser Saison. 

Liebe Grüße
Steffi


----------



## KaetheR (8. Januar 2017)

Erste Tour des Jahres mit meiner "Dreckschlampe"...leider wurde ich durch einen platten Reifen (und leider kein Ersatz dabei) gestoppt :-/


----------



## murmel04 (8. Januar 2017)

Erste Tour des Jahres mit meiner "Dreckschlampe"...leider wurde ich durch einen platten Reifen (und leider kein Ersatz dabei) gestoppt :-/

Das war die Strafe weil du es so lange vernachlässigt hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaetheR (9. Januar 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Das war die Strafe weil du es so lange vernachlässigt hast.



 Da könntest Du leider Recht haben ... das sollte sich aber ändern


----------



## Perlenkette (10. Januar 2017)

Hübsch; Deine "Neue". Ich freue mich schon drauf, sie mal auszuführen!


----------



## KaetheR (16. Januar 2017)

Gestern einen neuen Versuch gestartet und meine Tour von letzter Woche beendet 
Egon hat den ein oder anderen Trail etwas umgebaut und "unflowiger" gemacht


----------



## Perlenkette (16. Januar 2017)

In den letzten Tagen habe ich die WP-Punkte bei den Nordlichtern gesammelt:






Merke: +2°C an der Elbe sind viel kälter als -4°C im heimischen Wald; da musste spontan neue Thermofunktionsunterwäsche her 





Etwas weiter südlich Richtung Heide- aufsteigender Nebel





Schön war´s; doch jetzt freue ich mich auf Schnee&Berge&Trails im heimischen Wald!


----------



## Perlenkette (23. Januar 2017)

@Alissa, danke . Der Meinung bin ich auch; ich bin ebenfalls Schnee-Fan; doch langsam wird´s ein bissl kritisch. 7 Tage Wintersonne und Frost haben ganze Arbeit geleistet:





Eisbahn-Straße

Radwege mit Schnee und Eis:



 





Bis zur Wochenmitte fuhr es sich ganz passabel in der Sonne auf dem Schnee-Feld (Oberschenkeltraining )



 

Die Landschaft ist immer noch schön; mal sehen wie es weitergeht. Entweder Neuschnee oder Frühling bitte!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Januar 2017)

Heute nach längerer Zwangspause mit dem bike endlich mal wieder draußen gewesen [emoji173] 






Mit Skihelm und -brille habe ich sogar den mir entgegenkommenden Spaziergängern ein lächeln ins Gesicht gezaubert.






Hoffe ihr hattet auch so traumhaftes Wetter und einen tollen tag [emoji4]?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Perlenkette (31. Januar 2017)

Schöne Bilder @greenhorn-biker !



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hoffe ihr hattet auch so traumhaftes Wetter und einen tollen tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sagen wir mal; das Motiv passt zur Laune  :



 



 


Die Fotos sind ebenfalls von Sonntag. Tauwetter, Einsink-Schnee und Glatteis trotz 5-7 Grad infolge. Die Tour hat aber wegen der schönen Sonne trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Perlenkette (15. Februar 2017)

FRÜHLING!!!! Bei dem traumhaften Wetter habe ich mir heute spontan freigenommen  und bin eine ausgiebige Genusstour in der Sonne gefahren.





Motto wie am Sonntag: Frühling, Sonne, Schnee und Winter. Gestartet bei 14,5 Grad / lt. Heizungsfühler sogar 18 in der Sonne und doch tatsächlich in höherer Lage nochmal in die Schneezone geraten. Das war ein Spaß bei den (Schnee-) Temperauren; erst hat man das Gefühl von hinten festgehalten zu werden und dann strampelt man wie verrückt und bewegt sich mit gefühlten 5km/h vorran.










Dafür konnten wir mittags auf der Restaurant-Terasse draußen essen und Schicht für Schicht ausziehen.

(Feier-) Abendstimmung:





Was für ein beschwingender Tag!

(Edit- Foto verschluckt)


----------



## Perlenkette (15. Februar 2017)

Fotos verschluckt
Edit: das editieren hat doch geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaetheR (16. Februar 2017)

Gestern nach der Arbeit spontan das gute Wetter genutzt und eine Haldentour (ohne Bike) gemacht.

Das begehbare Saarpolygon auf dem "Hoch"plateau der Halde








Das Saarpolygon ist ein Denkmal zur Erinnerung an den 2012 endgültig beendeten Steinkohlebergbau an der Saar. 


Sonnenuntergang


----------



## Perlenkette (16. Februar 2017)

KaetheR schrieb:


> Haldentour (ohne Bike)



....... dafür mit Flugobjekt 




KaetheR schrieb:


> Das begehbare Saarpolygon auf dem "Hoch"plateau der Halde




MEINE GÜTE, das ist nix für Höhenangstler (so wie ich) !!!


----------



## KaetheR (16. Februar 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ....... dafür mit Flugobjekt



das musste gestern auf dem Boden bleiben ... kein Wind




Perlenkette schrieb:


> MEINE GÜTE, das ist nix für Höhenangstler (so wie ich) !!!



30 Meter ist es hoch


----------



## KaetheR (16. März 2017)

Am Wochenende ging es zum Winterabschluss nochmals in den Schnee. Die Temperaturen waren schon recht frühlingshaft, aber dafür waren die Bedingungen doch noch recht gut. Eine neue Sportart habe ich auch getestet: bin mit dem Gleitschirm geflogen  am Wochenende war der Stubai-Cup (eine Paragliding Messe / mein Freund ist Paraglider) und nach etwas hin und her habe meine Angst überwunden und bin mit einem Tandempiloten mitgeflogen (das Bild ist leider nicht so gut, da nur abfotografiert - versuche es inTagen zu tauschen).
 Dieses Wochenende war der Winterabschluss für mich. Jetzt kann der Frühling komme. 



 



 


Startplatz an der Schlick 2000










Landeplatz in Neustift





Blick über Innsbruck


----------



## bajcca (25. März 2017)

Heute ist ein besondere Tag im Team Querbeet, unsere @Perlenkette hat GEBURTSTAG 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles, alles Liebe und Gute zu Deinem Sonnenscheintag, lass Dich feiern


----------



## Perlenkette (29. März 2017)

Hallo Mädels, 

der Winterpokal ist vorbei und es hat wieder großen Spaß gemacht! Ich hoffe wir treten im Herbst wieder gemeinsam an. Einige treffen sich ja im Laufe des Jahres in verschiedenen Konstellationen an verschiedenen Orten wieder .










Bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (7. April 2017)

Im Team Querbeet läuft´s einfach rund


----------



## KaetheR (4. Oktober 2017)

Hallo liebe Mädels, 

langsam nähert sich wieder die kalte, nasse und trübe Jahreszeit :-( 
und somit rückt auch der Winterpokal wieder näher  ... dieses Jahr werde ich aber leider nicht mit machen. Beruflich werde ich die nächsten Wochen sehr eingespannt sein, so dass der Winterpokal eine zusätzliche Art von Stress für mich wäre. 

Habt viel Spaß und rockt den Winterpokal 

Viele Grüße
Käthe


----------



## bajcca (7. Oktober 2017)

Liebe Mädels,

ich werde in diesem Jahr auch eine WP Pause einlegen, mir fehlt im Moment einfach die Motivation dafür.

Viele Grüße und habt Spaß


----------

